# How to achieve IPE wood look



## TheMarvelousOne (Jul 2, 2012)

Newbie here and my first post but I'm building a few chairs and a table and would like to get this look. What wood/stain would be the best?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Separate thread in the General forum on the alternate woods for teak.

Many of the suggestions are relevant for the look of ipe.

As for "staining". This is exterior, I feel the finish should have the relevant pigments, since the finish will need to be re-applied every so often to achieve the protection.

I have a sidelight for the front door which I made out of mahogany. I used the Sikkens Cetol brand to finish it.

http://loghomeshoppe.com/Sikkens_Exterior_Products.asp

I think Sikkens is now even sold by Home Depot.

Not the best picture, but the colour looks similar to your picture. The Cetol pigments give it this rich colour.


----------



## TheMarvelousOne (Jul 2, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Separate thread in the General forum on the alternate woods for teak.
> 
> Many of the suggestions are relevant for the look of ipe.
> 
> ...


Great info! thank you Dave!


----------

